

Revealed: NSA pushed 9/11 as key 'sound bite' to justify surveillance - kevinwmerritt
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2013/10/30/revealed-nsa-pushed911askeysoundbitetojustifysurveillance.html

======
wahsd
Is it irony that when that pompous asshat traitor Keith Alexander testified
before Congress yesterday, after lying to Congress several weeks ago, started
off by saying that no matter what they do is justified because they would
rather destroy America from within than suffer another blow and attack.

The enemy is within, the enemy is the state, the enemy is us. These traitorous
officials since the Bush administration have caused America more damage than
any terrorist could ever even have a hallucinogen induced lucid wet dream
about.

